# Was tun bei Rahmenbruch?



## sept (3. März 2002)

Was kann ich machen wenn ich einen rahmenbruch habe kann ich damit zum schweißer gehen?oder gibt es gar keine chance mehr und ich kann ihn gleich wegwerfen?


----------



## Reini (3. März 2002)

Es kommtganz drauf an...

ist der rahmen noch nicht so alt oder eben noch in Garantie, ruf doch dort mal an und frag wie es aussieht ob da noch was zu machen ist....

und wenn es nicht mehr geht, geh einfach zu nem schweeißer und frag ihn ob es möglioch usw. .....

mfg
Reini


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (3. März 2002)

Also bei Devil hab ich gleich angefragt, ob wenn der Rahemen kaputt geht das ganze immerwieder Repariert werden kann.

Es kann besser ist es allerdings immer wenn man den Riß scho vorher erkennt. Wenn das Rohr schon komplett durch ist wird es schwieriger.

Deswegen ob das jeder schweißer kann is solcheine Frage. Manche Rahmen werden ja noch extra Wärmebehandelt, wegen Stabilität und Steifigkeit.

Aber möglich sein sollte solchetwas!


----------



## frufoor (3. März 2002)

Hallo!

Also mir ist vor ca. 4 Wochen an meinem Monty X-Hydra der Rahmen gebrochen. 
Als erstes hab ich mal den Händler angrufen. Der meinte es könnte etwas schwierig werden da was in Sachen Garantie und so zu machen, da angeblich keine Garantie auf den Monty-Rahmen ist. 
Mein Händler hat dann mit dem Importeur geredet und der meinte
mit Garantie is da nix zu machen. Ganz toll und das nach knapp 8Monaten.... *seufz*
Man hat mir angeboten nen neuen Rahmen zu nehmen, den ich dann etwas günstiger bekomme. Wieviel is aber noch nich geklärt!
Bin auch am überlegen ihn schweißen zu lassen, ist rein theoretisch auch kein Problem. Hab da schon mit einigen Leuten gesprochen. 


Gruß
frufoor


----------



## trialelmi (4. März 2002)

jo leider nach 6 monaten ist garantie vorbei. aber jetzt im jahr 2002 gibts 2 jahre garantie. 
also schweissen geht macht z.b. lorenz hoffmann www.hoffmannbikes.de so um die 400DM kommt drauf an wo er gerissen ist


----------



## tingeltangeltill (4. März 2002)

400 Kröten (DEM)? Da lohnt ja schon ein neuer Rahmen!


----------



## sept (4. März 2002)

ich hab gehört das schweißen lassen ein problem geben soll da wenn der rahmen dann bricht irgendwie der schweißer schuld ist und deswegen will das keiner machen


----------



## gangstarr (4. März 2002)

es ist so: keiner will die verantwortung übernehmen, wenn mal was schiefgeht. sei es beim schweißen oder beim fahren, dass die schweistelle reißt. desweiteren, glaube ich nicht, dass der rahmen nach dems chweißen die selbe steifigkeit hat wie vorher. es sei denn, dass er nur an der schweißnaht gebrochen ist. aber mitten im rohr ist die spannung meiner meinung nach zu hoch. ich würde nach garantie fragen und wenn es nicht geht, würde ich zu meiner eigenen sicherheit einen neuen kaufen. es sei denn, die schweißer, wie die von hoffmann, sagen, dass danach alles wieder tiptop ist. bei nem rückfall kannste die ja dann anzocken.


----------

